# Post your best 921 major release the hounds date guess



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Because I am slowly going round the bend waiting (# 70 on Dish Depot list)
Please post your best guess on a major release of 921's ( note 9 units in the back of a mini van does not count as a major release. ) I'm talking 100's enough for us all, A virtual sea of 921's 
Paradise ! Then I can leave this chat room and get off the pills.... :grin:


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm right behind you at 77 so I feel your pain!

My guess is we won't be seeing the 921 in any large numbers until mid to late March. I'm hoping Mark at Dish Depot starts receiving larger shippments.

...it's bad enough I wasn't able to rewind Janet Jackson's "finest moment", I'm starting to get a little wacky waiting as well!


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm with both of you. I ordered on 2/27/03 and I e-mailed Mark last Monday and his reply was ,I'm 35 to 40 behind,but i don't know if that is units or 35 to 40 days.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Mike Russell said:


> I'm with both of you. I ordered on 2/27/03 and I e-mailed Mark last Monday and his reply was ,I'm 35 to 40 behind,but i don't know if that is units or 35 to 40 days.


Mike, I ordered at Christmas and #70 in line.


----------



## psb1013 (Jan 26, 2004)

Holy Cow! No offense guys but even though DishDepot is a nice place to do business with, why not just go to a small local retailer like VSLL.com and get a 921 much sooner? (I order one in early Jan of 2004 and got it about 2 weeks later).



Throwbot said:


> Because I am slowly going round the bend waiting (# 70 on Dish Depot list)
> Please post your best guess on a major release of 921's ( note 9 units in the back of a mini van does not count as a major release. ) I'm talking 100's enough for us all, A virtual sea of 921's
> Paradise ! Then I can leave this chat room and get off the pills.... :grin:


----------



## rusty2010 (Feb 4, 2004)

I received my 921 about a month ago. There are still some fairly major software bugs in it. That may be why the availability is still so limited. I'm hoping they'll release a new version soon. Here is a summary of the current bugs:

1. If you do a lot of channel flipping, the system will crash about every hour or two. It takes about 5 to 10 minutes to reboot so you'll miss that much of any program you are watching or recording. This is the most anoying bug.

2. The aspect ratio of the screen can be cycled between stretch mode, normal mode, gray bars mode and zoom mode. Unfortunately, it will sometimes go to stretch mode all by itself and refuse to cycle to any of the other modes. Most programs look distorted in this mode. The only way to recover is to reboot. 

3. It will intermittently allow a program to be viewed that should have been blocked by the ratings block. I caught my kids watching an adult movie that should have been blocked. If you change the channel and come back, it will then be blocked.

4. And of course, although its not a bug, the firewire ports are not yet enabled. I have a D-VHS recorder that I'm looking forward to hooking up to it. Although I may be disappointed if they end up copy protecting all of their programming.

The other complaint I have is not with the DVR 921 but with some of the HD programming - especially Showtime HD and HBO HD. Most of the programs are just SD recordings that are broadcast on the HD channels. The image quality is sometimes worse that SD programs on the regular channels. Very disappointing. 

But Discover HD is absolutely stunning. They have true HD recordings that are amazing to watch. I'll be glad when the other channels can get their act together.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

psb1013 said:


> Holy Cow! No offense guys but even though DishDepot is a nice place to do business with, why not just go to a small local retailer like VSLL.com and get a 921 much sooner? (I order one in early Jan of 2004 and got it about 2 weeks later).


I was should I shouldn't I with VSSLL seems you are one of the lucky ones, some did not fair as well
_Has anybody heard from VSSLL lately? I was on the "pre-paid, to be delivered any day now list" since Jan 5, but haven't been able to successfully communicate with them in any way shape or form for over a week. Tracy did say that they were having some troubles and were willing to refund. Unfortunately, I'm getting to the end of my rope._

So I am staying with dish depot + now they have $50.0 non refundable from me


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

Throwbot said:


> Because I am slowly going round the bend waiting (# 70 on Dish Depot list)
> Please post your best guess on a major release of 921's ( note 9 units in the back of a mini van does not count as a major release. ) I'm talking 100's enough for us all, A virtual sea of 921's
> Paradise ! Then I can leave this chat room and get off the pills.... :grin:


On the last Charlie Chat someone asked that same question. Charlie looked surprised that anyone would suggest the 921's were in short supply, and said that by late January there would be plenty of 921's to go around. He didn't say January of which year, though.  I'm as frustrated as all the rest of you at both the difficulty in getting a 921 and the number of bugs that still seem to plague the unit. Very disappointing.



rusty2010 said:


> The other complaint I have is not with the DVR 921 but with some of the HD programming - especially Showtime HD and HBO HD. Most of the programs are just SD recordings that are broadcast on the HD channels. The image quality is sometimes worse that SD programs on the regular channels. Very disappointing.
> 
> But Discover HD is absolutely stunning. They have true HD recordings that are amazing to watch. I'll be glad when the other channels can get their act together.:


Actually, Showtime and HBO are showing more HD movies (and original series) than they ever have - it's getting better all the time. You are confusing film with video. High Defiinition is a video format. Film is - film, an analog format, and will always look different than video does (that is true in film vs. video SD content too). Discovery HD looks so much better because the shows there are all shot on HD video, not film. Showtime and HBO have to convert film source to HD, and considering the technical difficulties that entails, they are doing a damn fine job, and getting better at it all the time (HBO's broadcast of "Castaway" in HD was stunning). But film-based material will never look like video-based material; that is just the nature of the formats.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Stosh said:


> On the last Charlie Chat someone asked that same question. Charlie looked surprised that anyone would suggest the 921's were in short supply, and said that by late January there would be plenty of 921's to go around. He didn't say January of which year, though.  I'm as frustrated as all the rest of you at both the difficulty in getting a 921 and the number of bugs that still seem to plague the unit. Very disappointing.
> 
> Actually, Showtime and HBO are showing more HD movies (and original series) than they ever have - it's getting better all the time. You are confusing film with video. High Defiinition is a video format. Film is - film, an analog format, and will always look different than video does (that is true in film vs. video SD content too). Discovery HD looks so much better because the shows there are all shot on HD video, not film. Showtime and HBO have to convert film source to HD, and considering the technical difficulties that entails, they are doing a damn fine job, and getting better at it all the time (HBO's broadcast of "Castaway" in HD was stunning). But film-based material will never look like video-based material; that is just the nature of the formats.


What would you consider HDTV network shows like CSI to be? FIlm based , or Video based??


----------



## topom (Jan 4, 2004)

Throwbot said:


> What would you consider HDTV network shows like CSI to be? FIlm based , or Video based??


Throwbot:

Most hour long dramas are filmed, and then transfered to HDTV, hence the detailed, but slightly "soft" picture quality. In contrast, almost all 1/2 hour sitcoms, like "Everybody Loves Raymond" are HDTV video, hence the much sharper/crisper picture quality. I personally prefer this differentiation, as the hour long dramas do look more "film-like" to me (and therefore appear higher production quality).


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

topom said:


> Throwbot:
> 
> Most hour long dramas are filmed, and then transfered to HDTV, hence the detailed, but slightly "soft" picture quality. In contrast, almost all 1/2 hour sitcoms, like "Everybody Loves Raymond" are HDTV video, hence the much sharper/crisper picture quality. I personally prefer this differentiation, as the hour long dramas do look more "film-like" to me (and therefore appear higher production quality).


That's a good description of the difference. Some of the dramas like CSI and Law and Order look very good in HD. But if you watch the Tonight Show with Jay Leno, you will see an entirely different look. The dramas are shot on film and transferred to HD. Leno is shot with HD video cameras, and looks far "sharper" than the dramas, which look more "film like". I like the way Leno looks, but I don't know if I would want all shows to look that way - though I'm sure many people would prefer that look for all HD content.

But let's get back to the original topic - WHEN CAN I BUY A BUG-FREE 921???
Hopefully that will be addressed in the upcoming Tech Chat.


----------



## CampbellRG (Jan 2, 2004)

By local Dish guy told me he and a bunch of retailers just went to a training seminar on the 921. Everyone is back-ordered and not to expect my order (his first) to be filed for 60 days. Problems in OTA are holding up shipment. May be sooner but expect to wait. I told him thats cool, Tivo should be out by then, and my local Comcast says April for HD, so it will give me time to explore all my options. He said cable quality is inferior, and Direct and Tivo are worse at delivery dates than Dish.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

rusty2010


> 3. It will intermittently allow a program to be viewed that should have been blocked by the ratings block. I caught my kids watching an adult movie that should have been blocked. If you change the channel and come back, it will then be blocked.


You better make sure the kids don't sabatoge the new download. I bet they don't want to loose that feature. :lol:


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Someone has two for sale at http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=6371


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I keep hoping for a major shipment and and email to confirm my unit is on its way. I'm afraid I still have quite a wait ahead of me. Mike, I ordered on December 27th and was number 140 in line. Last time I checked with Mark he told me it would be a few more weeks. I'm sure he is just as anxious to get these units in as we are to have them! Unfortunately patience is not one of my better traits. I'll guess that there are no major number of these units available till March. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

9/21 for the 921


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

A bug free 921? Jeez, you're really asking a lot here. Assuming Dish doesn't completely abandon support for this receiver and just say "Oh well, we fixed some problems, now we're going back to our more important 322 and 522 boxes", it could be quite some time. I would estimate 6-8 months before they are able to get the majority of major bugs out, in terms of OTA, timers, stretch modes/resolutions, and general usability issues.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I heard from a friend at Dish yesterday that the 921's are on "QA HOLD" and that they are no longer shipping.

No word on when they will start again.


----------



## topom (Jan 4, 2004)

JerryLA said:


> I keep hoping for a major shipment and and email to confirm my unit is on its way. I'm afraid I still have quite a wait ahead of me. Mike, I ordered on December 27th and was number 140 in line. Last time I checked with Mark he told me it would be a few more weeks. I'm sure he is just as anxious to get these units in as we are to have them! Unfortunately patience is not one of my better traits. I'll guess that there are no major number of these units available till March. Hope I'm wrong.


If you are really anxious to get a 921, I would recommend keeping a close watch on the chats. I was eating lunch at my desk yesterday as saw a post on the Satellite Guys forum (posted 11:54 am) that a Dealer in New Mexico had just recieved 2 units and they were 1st come 1st served. It turned out to me New Mexico Satellite. I was lucky enough to be caller #2 and have one coming my way (will be here Tuesday!). PLUS they take all major credit cards (unlike VSSLL). It does seem completely random where these receivers will pop up. I hope some of you other early adopters can have similar good luck.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like Tracy at VSSLL was correct when he put the following statement on his web site on January 17.

"My DISH Network Sales Rep. Called me Friday Morning. He informed me they had my units in Atlanta and told me to come get them! I currently have 40 DVR-921's on backorder with DISH Network.
About two hours later, as I crossed the Georgia State Line, he called again to inform me that DISH Network Corporate Headquarters had recalled/"Pulled!" the units.
This is the shipment I was expecting from DISH on Monday.
I have no additional information!"


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm #68 on the DD list. It was nice to see their weekly status report last week, but so far, no new updates. I popped off an e-mail to the CEO's office asking for the real word on what's happening. I've been with these guys since their launch, but I'm starting to lose my patience. After all of the intial delays and now this, UGH!!  

If I get anything back that's substantive (the key operative word), I'll post it. I'm not, however, holding my breath.


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

topom said:


> If you are really anxious to get a 921, I would recommend keeping a close watch on the chats. I was eating lunch at my desk yesterday as saw a post on the Satellite Guys forum (posted 11:54 am) that a Dealer in New Mexico had just recieved 2 units and they were 1st come 1st served. It turned out to me New Mexico Satellite. I was lucky enough to be caller #2 and have one coming my way (will be here Tuesday!). PLUS they take all major credit cards (unlike VSSLL). It does seem completely random where these receivers will pop up. I hope some of you other early adopters can have similar good luck.


That is where I bought mine from. Very nice guy to deal with. I am in Denver, bought it through him via E-Bay and he had it on a UPS truck within an hour. I did pay a little extra (God bless capitalism) but it's worth it for me. I got sick of my wife complaining about not being able to watch Survivor and record friends at the same time. My local dealers (on which I was on 4 different waiting lists) told me at least April. OTA bugs are there, but I can deal with it since I also have an OTA tuner on my Sony Widesreen.

He was a little reluctant to sell it to me until I explained to him that I was VERY aware of the bugs and the inital 45 minute download of software etc.

Now they'll have to pry my 921 from my cold dead fingers!


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

BroncoFan7 said:


> That is where I bought mine from. Very nice guy to deal with. I am in Denver, bought it through him via E-Bay and he had it on a UPS truck within an hour. I did pay a little extra (God bless capitalism) but it's worth it for me. I got sick of my wife complaining about not being able to watch Survivor and record friends at the same time. My local dealers (on which I was on 4 different waiting lists) told me at least April. OTA bugs are there, but I can deal with it since I also have an OTA tuner on my Sony Widesreen.
> 
> He was a little reluctant to sell it to me until I explained to him that I was VERY aware of the bugs and the inital 45 minute download of software etc.
> 
> Now they'll have to pry my 921 from my cold dead fingers!


Just had an idea for an upcoming HDTV CSI episode; showing in stunning HDTV detail me (playing myself of course) happily prying your 921 from your cold dead fingers :lol:


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I heard from a friend at Dish yesterday that the 921's are on "QA HOLD" and that they are no longer shipping.
> 
> No word on when they will start again.


Scott , that makes a lot of sense.
Also it gives me hope , because they should continue production , building units and then putting them on hold only at a certain point of their routing .
Hopefully 90% complete. Maybe you could ask your friend if they are indeed building inventory and then putting them on Quality Assurance hold. 
Release the Hounds!!
(@!


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

topom, Consider yourself lucky. I called that guy right after he posted. He told me the price and I decided I could wait a little while longer. I think I was the first one to call him. Anyway, congrats on your purchase. You may be the last one to get one for awhile.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

pjboud said:


> topom, Consider yourself lucky. I called that guy right after he posted. He told me the price and I decided I could wait a little while longer. I think I was the first one to call him. Anyway, congrats on your purchase. You may be the last one to get one for awhile.


I bought mine today. I was told by my local dealer at least 30 days, probably 60. I bid on one on Ebay and then figured I'd call one other dealer. Surprise! He had one left so I told him I'd take it, gave him a credit card to hold it and then sweated for a couple of hours until I got outbid on Ebay. It ended up going for $1,225 plus shipping. Yesterday, an hour after I made the deal, Dish called and tried to get the unit back. Sorry. I picked it up today, still in the box. Dish install on Monday.


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

Throwbot said:


> Scott , that makes a lot of sense.
> Also it gives me hope , because they should continue production , building units and then putting them on hold only at a certain point of their routing .
> Hopefully 90% complete. Maybe you could ask your friend if they are indeed building inventory and then putting them on Quality Assurance hold.
> Release the Hounds!!
> (@!


I hope you are right. If the bugs are software-related, they should be continuing to manufacture the units, holding them until the software is patched. But if the bug is hardware-related, we may be in for a longer wait.


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

Throwbot said:


> Just had an idea for an upcoming HDTV CSI episode; showing in stunning HDTV detail me (playing myself of course) happily prying your 921 from your cold dead fingers :lol:


You left out the part where they show the HUGE GRIN on my face (in HD), for at least owning the 921 before my untimely death!


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

BroncoFan7 said:


> You left out the part where they show the HUGE GRIN on my face (in HD), for at least owning the 921 before my untimely death!


LOL :hurah: :icon_lol:


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

CampbellRG said:


> By local Dish guy told me he and a bunch of retailers just went to a training seminar on the 921. Everyone is back-ordered and not to expect my order (his first) to be filed for 60 days. Problems in OTA are holding up shipment. May be sooner but expect to wait. I told him thats cool, Tivo should be out by then, and my local Comcast says April for HD, so it will give me time to explore all my options. He said cable quality is inferior, and Direct and Tivo are worse at delivery dates than Dish.


Your local Comcast is gonna come out with an HD PVR in April?


----------

